# Small dividing head restoration.



## bob135 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Again, Heres one ive just finished over Christmas. My mill didnt come with the large dividing arm attachment like Deckels use so bought this Elliott dividing head   cheap off ebay. It was all seized up and had 3 gears with broken teeth . I took the whole thing apart made 3 new gear replacements and cleaned it all up and paint it. The tailstock is the correct type but also bought seperately on ebay. Total cost for head and tailstock including shipping was £110.00 GBP. Its only 3 1/2" centre height but a good size fit for my Alexander mill.
Has an unusual split worm wheel inside the dividing head as well for backlash adjustment (the worm wheel is in two halves)
Bob


----------



## bob135 (Jan 15, 2017)

Heres the finished head
Bob


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 15, 2017)

This is so cool!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## willthedancer (Feb 22, 2017)

Nicely done!

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------

